# A good receiver for Harman Kardon HKTS 60?



## Mattamatikk

Hello there, happy new year 

A question, ive just bought a Sony STR DN610 receiver, witch actually sounded worse than my previous. I also bought Harmon Kardon HKTS 20 speaker set to go with the sony, and it sounded oki. I then replaised the HKTS 20 with HKTS 60, and the sound got worse. The mid is somewhat to much, so voices are hard to hear. The HKTS 20 had around 20 play hores, while the HKTS only have had 6 or so. Would they get better? Or is it just the receiver? Well, my next question. I would like to buy a better receiver, and one that goes good with the HKTS 60's. The speakers are 8 OHM, would a receiver with 8 OHM be a better coice for them than a receiver with 6 OHM? My choices are:

Onkyo - 608 (6 ohm)
Pioneer - VSX-820-K 
Denon - AVR1911
Yamaha RX-V767

What would you choose if you were me?


----------



## scorpio182

Hey Matt, i am just about to pick up the HKTS 60 and a Yamaha rxv667 this week. I am worried however from what you say is going on.

Is there some setup that needs to be done? Does the Sony reciever have something to setup the speakers automatticaly with a mic?

Please let me know what happens I was going to buy my reciever today and order the HKTS60 speakers.

Thanks..


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi guys, I know that we have som Sony lovers on this site but I am going to say it anyways:
Sony does not make a good receiver for the money. They excel in displays, BluRay players, PS3 and some other areas but receivers they are the worst of the big players. 
Any of the 4 you list above will work just fine I highly recommend looking at Accessories4less and spend as much as you can on a receiver.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I would go with the TX-SR608. This Model marks a departure in Onkyo's 600 Series where it now offers THX Post Processing and due to needing to meet THX Certification has a more powerful amplifier section than past 600 Series. The one thing I like better about the Denon is that it offers Audyssey MultEQ as opposed to the 2EQ used on the 608.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mattamatikk

Hey there. Well, ill let you know. But it does sound better now, ive turned the bass boost off on the subwoofer, the voice are now clearer. However, some dvds sound exelent and blue rays too, and some sounds too thick. And when i say exelent i really mean EXELENT. Listening to music they are awsome. I dont think you should worrie to much, just dont get a sony receiver. I could return the speakers as i have 1 more week to try them, however, ive desided to keep them and instead go for another receiver, maby the one you are thinking of.


----------



## scorpio182

Good to hear things are working out. I have been on the fence to spend the extra money on the HKTS60 from the 20. From trying them both would you say the 60 is worth the price compared to the hkts20?

Thanks,


----------



## Mattamatikk

To be honest? No, i dont think the HKTS are much better than the 20's, maby abit when playing music. Listening to movies i really cant hear any difference after switching th ebass boost off (witch i also did on the 20's, but forgot doing on the 60). I might return the 60 and spend the left over money on a better receiver. But then again, this sony receiver are sounds like , even compared to my old receiver. So for all i know the 60's would ound awsome on another amp. They did win the EISA award, and got another great review in HIFITEST.DE. The last test are written in german, so i used google translate to read it, and they were very happy with the sound. Another thing, i cant adjust the mid level on the sony, only the bass and treble.


----------



## scorpio182

Awesome thanks for the info. I to have been looking at these a while and been trying to get some reviews on the 60's and there are none. I did find the EISA awards which made me feel good about them. I also emailed harman and asked them and of course they recommended the 60's for being the best and closer then the 20/30 to real standing speakers. 

The jump from 20 to 60hkts is about $400CAN for me so it's pretty much double. I can maybe go for the 30hkts and use the extra $200 and get a harmon avr 2600 reciever to match.

I have been doing some non-stop research several hours a day to trying to get a good match.

I can't help but think the 20's would be just fine(in my 12x15 room) but one is always tempted to spend more for better...haha

Keep me updated on what you do.


----------



## Mattamatikk

Hey again mate. The HKTS 30 would be great for sure, and i know the HKTS 20 were good. Like you i spent many houres a day researching speakers, and HK seemed like the best deal. And i love the looks, and trust me on this, in real life they are absolutly stunning. I cant top looking at them lol. 
So you wanna go for the HK receiver? Well, im in your boat too, looking for a receiver to go along with thi speakers. However, i dont lik ethe looks of th HK receivers  I want them to be all black to match the speakers and tv etc. I know its childish to have such thoughts, but i need to have the looks too hehe. Im looking at receivers as we speak. Any thoughts?


----------



## scorpio182

I feel the same way about these Harmons they look awesome!!! My bro-in-law has the HKTS15 with the AVR2600 and it sounds pretty good (2 years old now).

I would like to have the HK reciever but I find it's over priced and features are a bit lacking. I am currently all ready to buy the Yamaha RXV667(on sale) (typoo before I said 677) it's got great features and is all black haha.. It's gotten great reviews from many sites, google it.

I have a budget and the yamaha above and hkts60 is right in the range. Also with my researching i have foudn people saying one should spend more on speakers then the reciever. About a 65-70% on speakers and the rest on the reciever.

You going to stick with the HKTS60 speakers???


----------



## Mattamatikk

I will check out the yamaha right now  Well, have u thought about the onkyo 608? Yes, im gonna stick with the HKTS 60, EISA and HIFITEST.DE cant both go wrong lol, besides they do sound better now than befor i first wrote the post. I do have some really awsome speakers back home, dynavoice f-6 floorstanding speaker set 5.1. However im studying and living in a dormroom, so cant fit them in. Wen i was home for christmass i got a chanse to compare the dynavoice f-6 speakers with my old reciever and the new sony, and it was a huge difference. Wen i played them trough sony they sounded kinda muddy yet thin, like things were blended into a caos. And the bass was wery boomy and loose, not tight at all. I cant use my old receiver cause it only got one hdmi input, so cant hook it up to the cable tv and blue ray player and the ps3. Therefore i know use sony. Havent goten the chanse to pklay the HKTS 60 thorugh my old receiver, but the fact that my dynavoice speakers sounded so different i do have a clue about how much better the HKTS would sound through a better receiver. Im currently looking at Yamaha 767 and Onkyo 608.


----------



## Mattamatikk

To be honest? No, i dont think the HKTS are much better than the 20's, maby abit when playing music. Listening to movies i really cant hear any difference after switching th ebass boost off (witch i also did on the 20's, but forgot doing on the 60). I might return the 60 and spend the left over money on a better receiver. But then again, this sony receiver are sounds like , even compared to my old receiver. So for all i know the 60's would ound awsome on another amp. They did win the EISA award, and got another great review in HIFITEST.DE. The last test are written in german, so i used google translate to read it, and they were very happy with the sound. Another thing, i cant adjust the mid level on the sony, only the bass and treble.


----------



## scorpio182

Cool, i think i will stick to getting the hkts60's as well. I did have a look at the onkyo and it looks great but it cost more then the yamaha 667. 

I'm looking at the onkyo 608 now and see how cheap i can get it for also the Pioneer 1020 is comparable.

Where are you from?


----------



## Mattamatikk

Yeah check out the 608  The sound is very open ive heard. Im from Norway, and u?


----------



## scorpio182

Toronto, Canada.... 

Looking at 608 399.99 but in US...hmmm


----------



## Mattamatikk

cool, canada  cold and snow, like norway  Wel, lets keep this thread alive and search for receivers together. Have you been looking at Denon?


----------



## scorpio182

Yes, just got a foot of snow last night..haha

I have looked at denon 1911 (same range) but pricey.

For me the onkyo 608 and pioneer 1020 are out of my range a bit I guess on sale maybe.

The yamaha rxv667 is on sale now for 450 from 560 so its a good deal and reviews are great.

I will keep looking but for me because of budget it looks like rxv667...

Time for dinner here will post later tonight with updates lol..


----------



## tonyvdb

I think for $399 the 608 will be very tough to beat. Thats a great price for in Canada. I would not let that slip away.


----------



## Snead

You can get the Onkyo 608 for around 375 threw amazon.


----------



## Mattamatikk

Hey, just ordered the Onkyo 608, i really hope this i the receiver for me  Cant wait. 1 foot of snow? haha, we are in the same boat then, its been snowing like crazy here, the snow i soon up to my front window haha. Any news on ur receiver search?

Thanks for all replays by the way, and orry for my bad english everyone


----------



## scorpio182

Hey I picked up the yamaha rxv667 last night on sale here for $429.99!!! 

It's a 90w 7.2 reciever.

Can anyone shed some light if this reciever would be a good fit for the HKTS 60 speakers from Harmon Kardon? 

The speakers are reated 10w - 120W but im not sure how that all factors in with a 90w amp.

Does this amp have enough power for these speakers?

Thanks,


----------



## Mattamatikk

scorpio182 said:


> Hey I picked up the yamaha rxv667 last night on sale here for $429.99!!!
> 
> It's a 90w 7.2 reciever.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light if this reciever would be a good fit for the HKTS 60 speakers from Harmon Kardon?
> 
> The speakers are reated 10w - 120W but im not sure how that all factors in with a 90w amp.
> 
> Does this amp have enough power for these speakers?
> 
> Thanks,


Hey. Take a look at these two reviews, they are in swedish, but use google translate. 

http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?o=615515 

if u still dont understand them, ill translate it for u. They are not using Yamaha 667, but 767. However i think u will get an idea of how they will sound like


----------



## scorpio182

Hey i translated those reviews. thanks...

Nothing but good reviews for the hkts60.

I also looked into the 767 which is very similar to my 667 a bit more - 95 instead of 90 and a couple of extra hdmi ports. 

At the price of 429.99can i will keep it. 

I think I am all done researching and giong to order my hkts60 speakers this weekend!!!!

Do you know when you are getting your onkyo?


----------



## scorpio182

Hey matt, there is another good review for the hkts60 on that site you gave me.

check it out..later


----------



## Mattamatikk

scorpio182 said:


> Hey matt, there is another good review for the hkts60 on that site you gave me.
> 
> check it out..later


Hey. Thanks for letting me notis. Got my Onkyo know, and dude, let me tell u, it sounds AWSOME. Could not be happier with the speakers now. Cant belive the difference from the speakers running them through Onkyo and NOT Sony. Its so clear and crisp, wow. I thought they sounded good after turning the bass boost off running them trough sony, but now...yeah, im just so happy. I will with out a doubt recomend the HKTS 60 to you


----------



## scorpio182

Great to hear!!!!!

I will be ordering the speakers today and it will take a few weeks to get them. 

I have my yamaha and I am very happy with it. The 608 goes for 600 here but i was able to get the 667 for 429 so I will stick with the 667 and i have read they are similar.

Can't wait to here these speakers...


----------



## Mattamatikk

Hey  When are u geting ur speakers? Are they ordered? One thing ive noticed, HK say nothing about the crossover point between satelites and sub. Audyssey sets mine to 100 and sometimes to 120 hz, but i cant really hear the difference, both sounds good. Im curious of what your Yamaha receiver will choose


----------



## scorpio182

I was unable to order them this past weekend so I will be this Tuesday then it might take 2 weeks so I wont be able to tell you for a while.

So otherwise your enjoying the sound!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scorpio182

Hey matt, so after listening to them for a while are the 60's much better then the 20's? 

Worth double the price?


----------



## Mattamatikk

scorpio182 said:


> Hey matt, so after listening to them for a while are the 60's much better then the 20's?
> 
> Worth double the price?


Hey. I really cant say, didnt have the chance to try the HKTS 20 on the Onkyo. But the HKTS 60 sounds very good. Even music is good. However, DO NOT think it can componsate for large floor speakers, no small system will or can. But this might be as close as you can get.


----------



## scorpio182

Hey matt, I just ordered the HKTS60 this afternoon and will get them in a few weeks!!!!

I kept googling and found more reviews in german, polish etc.. and all of them were great reviews...

Can't wait to get them now!!! I don't even know what to expect really because I have never really had a great surround system.

Thanks for the help and I will drop a message here when i get them...


----------



## Mattamatikk

scorpio182 said:


> Hey matt, I just ordered the HKTS60 this afternoon and will get them in a few weeks!!!!
> 
> I kept googling and found more reviews in german, polish etc.. and all of them were great reviews...
> 
> Can't wait to get them now!!! I don't even know what to expect really because I have never really had a great surround system.
> 
> Thanks for the help and I will drop a message here when i get them...


Hey again my friend. Awsome to hear that. Do u have the link to the reviews? Trying to figure out the perfect crossover point. I have red that the HKTS 30 satelites have a crossover point at 120hz, so i guess thats the case for HKTS 60 too. And ey, it do sound awsome, and i really do mean awsome. For movies its superb, for music it is good, far better that any other satelite system ive heard. However, i cant stop thinking how cool it would be with 2 subwoofers  It sucks you cant buy a seperate sub from HK. Dont get me wrong, the sub is more than powerfull, i have the level at half, BUT the sub could be tighter for music and not as booomy. Watching movies that is great, listening to trance and like that it is great, but for rock and metal its not tight enough. And i have two sub conections on my receiver, so maby ill buy two new subs to go with the satelites. And place one on each side of the speaker, in that way the bass would blend in perfectly. But hey, thats just a project i might be going for in the future, for now my money is out lol. And Hell yeah, dont regret one bit buying these speakers. And yeah, i also might buy the speaker stands for them. ALSO, i have not yet played them in surround, cus i live in a doorm room and are not allowed to nail things to the wall. So i need the stands to get the surround sound, i bet they will be so much more awsome  Send me the link to the reviews pls, and let me now when u get yours. By the way, why so long to get them? 2 weeks?


----------



## Mattamatikk

Yeah, and by the way. The HKTS 60 are geting better and better for every day. It takes a while for them to set. At first, the discant/tweeter sounds to high, after houres the sound sooo balanced, its awsome how they are geting better. But be aware, it takes loots of houres, many more than my larger floorstanding speakers took. And they are so sexy haha. Cant stop looking at them. Wish HK would make a floorstanding version of them, that would be AWSOME.


----------



## scorpio182

Here is one reveiw i still had up...

Danish to English translation
After the had been using my PC for all my music and movies so I had enough and was looking for a true home theater system and buy an Onkyo TX-NR808 and a Harman Kardon HKTS 60 speaker set (http://forum.edbpriser.dk/ forums/p/124412/785938.aspx # 785938



After using many, many hours finding the perfect set so I fell over Harman Kardon HKTS 60 high against the set but what I was sold on was that the European Imaging and Sound Association gave the award for best speaker set in 2010 for Harman Kardon HKTS 60 so it was them.

After it had waited a couple days so I got them endlige in the door and had put them up and I was very surprised.

Are you crazy one set of speakers they do not look like much but they are cheating

I never hear so sharp and clear sound in my life all my music got new life and I could hear things I never could hear before I am still so måløs so I can not describe it exactly nothing but now I know why they has won the European Imaging and Sound Association award for best speaker set in 2010.

Whether you hear Oprea and classical music or Headbanger rock and metal music so spillder they as they should cost much more but where the machines are in film


----------



## scorpio182

Mattamatikk said:


> Hey again my friend. Awsome to hear that. Do u have the link to the reviews? Trying to figure out the perfect crossover point. I have red that the HKTS 30 satelites have a crossover point at 120hz, so i guess thats the case for HKTS 60 too. And ey, it do sound awsome, and i really do mean awsome. For movies its superb, for music it is good, far better that any other satelite system ive heard. However, i cant stop thinking how cool it would be with 2 subwoofers  It sucks you cant buy a seperate sub from HK. Dont get me wrong, the sub is more than powerfull, i have the level at half, BUT the sub could be tighter for music and not as booomy. Watching movies that is great, listening to trance and like that it is great, but for rock and metal its not tight enough. And i have two sub conections on my receiver, so maby ill buy two new subs to go with the satelites. And place one on each side of the speaker, in that way the bass would blend in perfectly. But hey, thats just a project i might be going for in the future, for now my money is out lol. And Hell yeah, dont regret one bit buying these speakers. And yeah, i also might buy the speaker stands for them. ALSO, i have not yet played them in surround, cus i live in a doorm room and are not allowed to nail things to the wall. So i need the stands to get the surround sound, i bet they will be so much more awsome  Send me the link to the reviews pls, and let me now when u get yours. By the way, why so long to get them? 2 weeks?


Hey i did come across some forums where they were talking about crossover for hkts30/60 but can't remember what was said about it. I know i heard someone saying 100 for one of them.

So the speakers have a sit in time thats cool and good to know, thanks... 

As for the two subs my reciever has that option also but i doubt I will get another haha... This is my first HT set so I'm sure I will be amazed.

I did buy the floor stands for my setup and they look really nice from what i can see online.

I have to wait a while because i bought them through this club I am part of and it's normal for electronics to take a few weeks. It's a club where i paid into and then buy at wholsale prices.

I'm so excited your saying surround sound is amazing!!! Myself and my wife watch movies mostly so it will be a big change from hearing it from my samsung 46" TV speakers lol

I got my reciever, Harmony remote and PS3 adapter(harmony) all waiting for the speakers....


----------



## scorpio182

Mattamatikk said:


> Yeah, and by the way. The HKTS 60 are geting better and better for every day. It takes a while for them to set. At first, the discant/tweeter sounds to high, after houres the sound sooo balanced, its awsome how they are geting better. But be aware, it takes loots of houres, many more than my larger floorstanding speakers took. And they are so appealing haha. Cant stop looking at them. Wish HK would make a floorstanding version of them, that would be AWSOME.


When you say many hours how many is that about?:bigsmile:


----------



## Mattamatikk

scorpio182 said:


> When you say many hours how many is that about?:bigsmile:


Many lol. No really, not THAT many, but i have left the radio on at night and playing music and watching tv at day. Since ive got them they havent been silent for long


----------



## scorpio182

Hey matt, I just picked up my HKTS60 during my lunch break and they are sitting in the car. Hopefully I have time to set them up this weekend!!!!

I will post here after my first impressions..woohoo


----------



## Mattamatikk

scorpio182 said:


> Hey matt, I just picked up my HKTS60 during my lunch break and they are sitting in the car. Hopefully I have time to set them up this weekend!!!!
> 
> I will post here after my first impressions..woohoo


Awsome mate. Cant wait to hear from u after setting it up, then we can share some tips. Havent seen an HKTS 60 thread yet.


----------



## scorpio182

Well i finally was able to put everything together yesterday!!!!

First off the system looks great!!! I got the stands for my backs and they are sweet looking.

I wasn't able to run the mic setup because of my kids but will try today or tomorrow, will this make a difference?

So far I have watched Finding Nemo, Black Swan and tested some music.

Like i said I'm no audiphile and this is my first system ever so as you may guess it all sounded great!!!

I'm trying to figure out what surround sound mode is better for movies, music there are so many lol. 
I had music playing on ch2 and ch7 and used an "enhanced mode" which make compressed music sounds better (it really did make a diff).

The sub on half worked really well with the movie which was subtle and added great bass to the music.

So far I am loving. I put on TV (ended up being golf) for a few minutes and it sounded great, felt like i was there..haha

If you got any recommendations of sounds settings etc.. let me know..

Thanks...


----------



## Hoframbo11

Hi, I'm pretty new at buying home theatre systems, but I do the best by researching. I have confirmed my choice in buying the Harmon Kardon HKTS60 and originally looked on this site to see if the Pioneer VSX-1020-K was going to be good receiver for it. I wanted to know if that receiver would be the best overall for the money and features. I will not be getting a 3D TV so I will not need the 3D audio input. Just wanted to know if the VSX-1020 will have the power in order to get good quality out of the speakers and sub. I want to know anybody's opinion on how this system will sound and if the receiver is good enough. :yikes:


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. After looking at your Speaker Package, it appears that the Speakers are 86db Efficient which is a bit lower than average. They are however rated at 8 Ohms which means they should not be very taxing on the partnering AVR in that respect. However, you will have to raise the Volume and raise the Speaker Levels higher than more efficient Speakers like Klipsch.

What is the maximum amount you feel comfortable spending? I might steer clear of the Pioneer as when the VSX-1019 was Bench Tested, it only output 28.7 Watts into 5 Channels when Reviewed by Home Theater Magazine.
Cheers,
JJ
'


----------



## Hoframbo11

Okay. So wat receiver do u suggest? A yamaha or denon?


----------



## Hoframbo11

Or should I get the matching AVR-2600?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hoframbo11 said:


> Okay. So wat receiver do u suggest? A yamaha or denon?


Hello,
It you could possibly give a rough estimate of what you feel comfortable spending, it would make it much easier to provide you with options.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Hoframbo11

I'm planning to build a quality home theatre system with about 1,200, give or take. I have infinity speakers in my car and like infinity as a quality brand for the prize. I also saw that the Harmon Kardon HKTS 60 got rated very good. On Amazon it is about $818. Before finding about the HKTS 60 I was looking into the TSS-1200. On Amazon it was running for $500 and I really liked the styling of it for the room I'm planning to have it in. I'm also planning to include the pair of stands for either system. Is the HKTS 60 with CMMD technology worth the extra $300 over the TSS-1200?


----------



## Hoframbo11

I am looking for a system that will be small enough to not overwhelm the room, unless the towers look really stylish. I have a wife that wants a stylish system that won't clash with the room.


----------



## Hoframbo11

Basically looking for a quality yet stylish system that will keep me and the wife happy. Looking to buy just the speakers, sub, satelite stands, and the receiver.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The Ininity Primus Speakers have garnered excellent Reviews and many here use them. The Monitor Sized P162 costs 84.99 Each on sale:http://www.crutchfield.com/p_108P162BG/Infinity-Primus-P162-Black-grille.html?tp=186

Add the matching Center Channel (a newer Model, but still huge savings):http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Primus-PC350-Center-Individually/dp/B000M687JI

For a Subwoofer, the Dayton Sub120 is an amazing value and countless folks have chosen it: http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-SUB-120-Watt-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B000C9NV78

So for around 650 Dollars you would have a more capable Speaker System for about 200 Dollars less.

For an AVR, I would seriously consider the Yamaha Avantage RX-A800 from Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115274
Note this product comes with a 250 Dollar Promotional Gift until the 19th. Yamaha's Avantage Line really has been a major upgrade in my opinion and they really seem to be building trouble free AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Hoframbo11

okay. I appreciate the help. But I narrowed my options down to the Infinity TSS-1200 or the Harmon Kardon HTKS 60. I really like the MMD and CMMD technology that both have and want a clean, clear, crisp system. Want to know if the HTKS 60 is worth the extra $300 or so over the TSS-1200. Both will complement my interior and not take up much space. And also, which receiver would be the best, but not in the $700 range. I really like the pioneer receiver and if I went with the TSS-1200 would a VSX-1020 work for it? and if I went with the HTKS 60 would a Pioneer Elite Receiver work?


----------



## Hoframbo11

I am pretty sure I will be buying Infinity TSS-1200 total speaker solution set. The price on Amazon is hard to pass up for me. It was originally a debate between the HKTS 60QB for an extra $300, but with a more limited budget I will be sticking with the TSS-1200. I really am digging Pioneer Elite Receivers and would probably buy one, but am new at home theatre systems and matching the right power with the right receiver that will bring out the best possible quality from the speakers and sub. I know that Yamaha and Denon and Onkyo are other great receiver brands but just the styling and name of Pioneer Elite I am liking the most. Looks matter a lot to my significant other and me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Pioneer makes excellent AVR's and I too am a big fan of their Industrial Design. I would also look at last years Models as the HDMI spec (1.4) has not changed and you should be able to get more AVR for your money.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Hoframbo11

Okay. So which pioneer elite AVR's from last years model would give me the best overall performance for the TSS-1200?


----------



## Flaxet

Hey guys,

My first post here. I've made my decision to get the HKTS 60 after weeks of thinking. It looks great and got really good reviews. It's a must buy as my first home theater system.

I've also been looking into getting a receiver that matches the systems quality. The Denon AVR-1912 looks good and seems to be a good option for me, with the 3D, network options etcetera. My problem is I'm no technical genious and I can't figure out what all the specs means and how they compares to each other.
Anyone with a bit more knowledge who can tell me if the 1912 will do the HKTS 60 justice? I live in an apartment and most of the time I'm not able to play the system (mostly music, but also film) at the higher volumes. I need a receiver that can bring out the great sound from the HKTS 60 at lower volume levels. I'm no audiophile and I can't really hear what's good and what's bad, to be honest, but since I'm buying this system I would like it to sound as good as possible when I'm using it. My budget is at 750 USD.

The Denon AVR 1912 with detailed specs:
http://denon.co.uk/uk/Product/Pages...meTheatre&SubId=AVReceivers&ProductId=AVR1912

HKTS 60 specs sheet:
http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/electronics/detail-page2/B00413OXLO_SpecSheet.pdf


Regards,
Flaxet


----------



## Bamsebrakar

Thanks to all of you for a very usefull thread about HKTS 60's.
Got one question (hope some of you can answer): I've got a Yamaha RX-V367 reciever (not the best I know but it does have surround) and was thinking of buying a set of HKTS 20 or HKTS 30. But all the talk about HKTS 60 really got me thinking.
Is there any chance my reciver can take advantage of the HKTS 60, or is it complete overkill?
(I'm not an audiophile but I like listening to music and enjoy good movies.)


----------

